# USB memory stick signature error



## woundedhourse (Sep 19, 2021)

Looking for help. Important technical documentation on this drive. getting the attached warning.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

See if this helps: How to fix Disk Signature Collision problem on Windows?


----------



## woundedhourse (Sep 19, 2021)

I will go through this. I just confirmed it occurs on an XP platform and this windows 8.1
It is a USB 2.0 devise so I may also be fighting a error with USB 2.0 functioning on a 3.0 platform.


----------



## woundedhourse (Sep 19, 2021)

It does not occur when I install the drive only when I try to open it. Can this be related to boot signatures?


----------

